# Thursday Night - 6 May 2010 - Flavours on Two @ Towers Rotana Hotel



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok everyone, here's the next meet-up (I hope!)
As per Andy's recommendation:
Flavours on Two - Dubai Night Planner
Rotana Dubai Restaurant - Towers Rotana Hotel Restaurants in Dubai

Thursday night is AED 179/- Italian theme buffet dinner with unlimited house beverages during dinner.
If you all confirm before this Wednesday, I'll be happy to call and book a table. 
Spread the word around!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok everyone, here's the next meet-up (I hope!)
> As per Andy's recommendation:
> Flavours on Two - Dubai Night Planner
> Rotana Dubai Restaurant - Towers Rotana Hotel Restaurants in Dubai
> ...


Ok I coming. :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Ok I coming. :eyebrows:


You're just soooooooooooooooo easy Stuart!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You're just soooooooooooooooo easy Stuart!


Thats what the girls say to. 
I should play hard to get for a change


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Thats what the girls say to.
> I should play hard to get for a change


So does that mean you're not coming or are you just going to wait until you get some pink carnations from Andy Capp??:eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So does that mean you're not coming or are you just going to wait until you get some pink carnations from Andy Capp??:eyebrows:


Start next week or after I get the carnations
I will be there.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't know is bothered about it but you can't smoke in flavours, you have to go down in the lift and out the front. Think if its anything like Friday we might make too much noise for there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Don't know is bothered about it but you can't smoke in flavours, you have to go down in the lift and out the front. Think if its anything like Friday we might make too much noise for there.


Hi Justforus....do you have any other recommendations? Let us know. Thanks!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm in as Andy is paying


----------



## horia (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, 

New to Duabi and always interested in meeting new people, 

Tick one more box for me please.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> I'm in as Andy is paying


Good the numbers are slowly growing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Following requests, I am moving this thread back to the Dubai forum, but it is to stay a) on topic and b) clean.

I hope that is understood. Thank you

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Elphaba. Appreciate it.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

horia said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to Duabi and always interested in meeting new people,
> 
> Tick one more box for me please.




How can you have so many green boxes and yet no rep power??????????????????


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How can you have so many green boxes and yet no rep power??????????????????


he is from canada they hack!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the term 'stay on topic' not clear enough??

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:focus:
We have 4 people confirmed so far: Stewart, SBP, Horia (hope I spelt that right) and myself. I'm not sure if Justforus has confirmed or not yet. 
I think if we do not get at least about 8-10 people for this Thursday night, then we close this thread and postpone it till everyone is available.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> :focus:
> We have 4 people confirmed so far: Stewart, SBP, Horia (hope I spelt that right) and myself. I'm not sure if Justforus has confirmed or not yet.
> I think if we do not get at least about 8-10 people for this Thursday night, then we close this thread and postpone it till everyone is available.


So far so good I am sure we can recruit some more before thurs night
:clap2::focus::clap2:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm out I'm afraid.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Is the term 'stay on topic' not clear enough??
> 
> -


Crystal, but it was in the Lounge area??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Crystal, but it was in the Lounge area??


:frusty:

I was asked to move it back here as the thread was solely Dubai related.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats IS true


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And I am out now as have some "work" do on!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

It not looking good for numbers Pam.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Next week?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Next week?


I am in for nearly any Thur night out but I recall Pamela saying this is the last time for a while that she can get out on a thur. (I think):confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy to do most Thursday nights ... this week, sorry no go !

But for me_ (even as a non smoker from long ago)_ the more smoke, good loud music that you can actually get up and have a dance too and a perhaps couple of bevys on the side all the better .... (_and I don't mean Straus on these occassions)_ .. makes the atmosphere .... gives it ambience !

For me, throw something up when its that sort of thing and I'm there .... I know others may disagree but I come from a back ground of good old rock and many years of playing the sax!


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Id love to attend but arrive in Dubai May 25th. Please let me know if you are planning any other events in the near future! Good luck and have a few beers for me!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Happy to do most Thursday nights ... this week, sorry no go !
> 
> But for me_ (even as a non smoker from long ago)_ the more smoke, good loud music that you can actually get up, have a dance too and a couple of bevys on the side all the better .... (_and I don't mean Straus on these occassions)_ .. makes the atmosphere .... gives it ambience !
> 
> For me, throw something up when its that sort of thing and I'm there .... I know others may disagree but I come from a back ground of good old rock and many years of playing the sax!


Sounds to me that the good old jazz sundays for recovery after a big weekend back home are right up your alley.
Good music good food great days, have not found any of them out here yet.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

khouryh said:


> Id love to attend but arrive in Dubai May 25th. Please let me know if you are planning any other events in the near future! Good luck and have a few beers for me!


Keep your eye on the forum, I am sure there will be more


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

stewart said:


> Keep your eye on the forum, I am sure there will be more


Will do Stewart! Thanks man!


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

Pamela, does it have to be more than 8-10 people? From what I gathered last week there were 9 ish people and that was a bit of a success as most people don't turn up?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> I am in for nearly any Thur night out but I recall Pamela saying this is the last time for a while that she can get out on a thur. (I think):confused2:


Thank you for thinking about me Stew.  If the numbers don't pick up, then I'll put up a new thread for next week. I won't be able to join, but I'm sure you will all eventually go out for a Friday Brunch that I can be a part of!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jimmyjnas said:


> Pamela, does it have to be more than 8-10 people? From what I gathered last week there were 9 ish people and that was a bit of a success as most people don't turn up?


Hi Jimmy, it doesn't have to be more than 8-10 people. I'll be happy to make arrangements for however many confirm. I'm just basically coordinating the meet up and depending on the number of people who would like to go, I'll make a reservation. Would you like to confirm?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you for thinking about me Stew.  If the numbers don't pick up, then I'll put up a new thread for next week. I won't be able to join, but I'm sure you will all eventually go out for a Friday Brunch that I can be a part of!


Any time Pam.
I still going out thur night, maybe somewhere less low key if dont get the numbers.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry but don't think I can make it Thursday night. My 2 and a half year old has fallen ill, so I'll be staying in. Justforus has put up a new thread for tomorrow night. You can get the details on the link below. Looks like it's a better option.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/47881-sheraton-jbr-6th-pamelas-thread.html

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## horia (Jan 8, 2010)

....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just back in ... I know, I'm an old fossil ... but how far can you go with a twilight barby? Hope you have/had a good night tonight !!! ... So where and when for the next one?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm thinking that you Aussie giys should maybe show a few of us Poms how to really do a bbq, or do I have to rely on my Saffer mate's Braii skills to put you guys to shame...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm thinking that you Aussie giys should maybe show a few of us Poms how to really do a bbq, or do I have to rely on my Saffer mate's Braii skills to put you guys to shame...


So your Saffer mates are South African bros then hey *"braai"* ... ?

No problem at all ... Dunno about showing you guys how though, some of the best BBQ's I've ever been to have been hosted by your countrymen!

Still sounds like a good idea though .... you up for a bit of a travel down to AR if I can arrange _"the brotherhood (and sisters) of the forum?"_ ..... to attend then_ (+ any hangeronerers) _... as long as we have numbers before hand ... ? ... 

I'll ask Stew, he's down this way. I'm pretty sure he'd be up for _"a couple of bevvys and a feed" _Oz style !! .... 

Game on !!! ....  .. :eyebrows: .. :spit: .. :eyebrows: ..


----------

